# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Video IPEH

## gpacheco

Aquí les dejo un bonito video producido por el Instituto Peruano del Espárrago y Hortalizas (IPEH), aunque lamentablemente los textos se encuentran en inglés.  Saludos   *juanacus*Temas similares: Video Institucional AGROIDEAS Video ProHass (Institucional 2007) El Pedregal S.A.: Video institucional 2007 Video PISCO (INTERBANK) Video CITRICOS (INTERBANK)

----------

